# I'm finally getting a standard poodle puppy. But I am getting it too expensive? T_T



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Yes, this sounds high to me, but I’m glad that you’re taking the time to find a breeder you’re happy with. I suspect you could save some dollars by getting on a waitlist rather than looking for a puppy that’s ready to go. Puppies are at a premium right now due to high covid-related demand.

This might ensure a better fit, too, as you can be matched to the right puppy based on temperament/lifestyle compatibility, rather than just choosing whatever puppy is available.

I speak from personal experience.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Money is relative. How much is that to you in terms of rent/mortgage? (don't answer that here)

I'm not impressed by breeders who let dogs fly on their own. But that's just me.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

It depends? 

Does the breeder offer a health guarantee? What are the terms? Does the breeder do genetic tests and all the non-genetic physical tests (eyes, cardiac, hips, patellas, etc, depending on the variety) required by OFA for that poodle size? Does the breeder show the dogs in conformation, obedience, or other sports? Does the breeder match based on temperment? 

If the answer to all of those questions isn't 'yes' then yes, I would say that price is way too high. If the answer to all those questions is yes, then maybe it's higher than average, but the breeder sounds like a good breeder, and it's up to you to decide what you are able and willing to pay.


----------



## milktea (Dec 21, 2020)

Yes. She offers a health guarantee. I didn't pay the deposit though because she only has two male puppies and I am the third on the waitlist and the two buyers in front of me wanted males. I was okay with female as I thought but I kept on worrying all night and after I did some research I feel I still want a male more. Not sure if it is true or not. I was reading: Male vs. Female Poodles: What are the Differences? | Poodle Report. My female family pet was really stubborn and really attached to me. So I liked my male family dog more actually because he was more carefree. He just hang out with everybody and have fun. I feel my female pet is more like a girlfriend even though I am a female too, but my male dog is more like a kid who has his own life. So I prefer a male more. So it is like what the article described - male likes all family members, but female is attached to one person and stubborn. I am not sure about the independence part though as my female family dog is not independent at all. I felt actually kind of bad that she waited until everybody of the family comes home and will just play with us a bit then waited near the door and then had her own life after everybody comes back. I don't want my dog to be like that, so I choose to still wait for a male.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

When one questions themselves and feel unsure, I find it is best to just step back and wait . I also feel $3000.is too high. My standard comes from a reputable health tested line and I paid no where near that. Standards have good sized litters most times and most reputable breeders do no have to charge such a high fee even when they cover their expenses. Prices also differ in areas. I'd expect to pay more for a pup from California than I would from a dog from Mississippi. Its all relative.


----------



## Keeva_spoo (Feb 4, 2021)

milktea said:


> Yes. She offers a health guarantee. I didn't pay the deposit though because she only has two male puppies and I am the third on the waitlist and the two buyers in front of me wanted males. I was okay with female as I thought but I kept on worrying all night and after I did some research I feel I still want a male more. Not sure if it is true or not. I was reading: Male vs. Female Poodles: What are the Differences? | Poodle Report. My female family pet was really stubborn and really attached to me. So I liked my male family dog more actually because he was more carefree. He just hang out with everybody and have fun. I feel my female pet is more like a girlfriend even though I am a female too, but my male dog is more like a kid who has his own life. So I prefer a male more. So it is like what the article described - male likes all family members, but female is attached to one person and stubborn. I am not sure about the independence part though as my female family dog is not independent at all. I felt actually kind of bad that she waited until everybody of the family comes home and will just play with us a bit then waited near the door and then had her own life after everybody comes back. I don't want my dog to be like that, so I choose to still wait for a male.


My two cents on the m/f choice.
Our boy used to pee on one specific plant at a time in my back garden and when it was dead, he'd move on to another plant! Used to drive me bonkers!
Also, if we had had ever had a burglar break in, he probably would have told him where the valuables were for a steak and a scratch.
Our previous girl and our present have made incredible guard dogs for us also.

I'd also say, take your time. You're going to have them in your life for a long time, hopefully, so a little more looking might turn up the perfect breeder for you.
Remember the saying, "marry in haste, repent at leisure"? 
Good luck!


----------

